# How do I know how well I am doing for heat press shirts



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

How do I know if I am doing this right or cooking them too long?
Or is there a downside to having it on the heat press too long?

I will prep the shirt for a few seconds to get all the wrinkles out. 
Then lay my vinyl down; then the small piece of whatever it's called over it. Press it and count to 25 or 30 seconds. Take it off and shake it out to cool the shirt down. Remove the clear layer. Then put that thin sheet over it again (forgot what it's called still) and press it again for about 10 seconds.

After the first press you can feel the vinyl. Feels like I put a sticker over it. After the second press if you look really close it looks like there are 'lines' in it and it doesn't have the same feel.

So is there a down side to cooking it too long?
Should I just wait 24 hours then throw it in the washing machine about 100 times and see if anything happens?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

What vinyl are you using? Are you counting seconds or just counting?

Most vinyls don't need pressed that long. Are you using hot peel or cold peel?


----------



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

Vinyl I get off ebay, I'll have to look up the brand.
It's a warm peel. So I'll let it cool for a minute then peel it off.

Just counting in my head


----------



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

it's a mix of both of these colors
Super Glitter Heat Press Vinyl Thermal Transfer T Shirt Film Roll HTV 8" 12" 20" | eBay

Iron on Heat Transfer Vinyl All Cutting Machines Tshirts 10" x 5 Foot Roll | eBay


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gamblegarage said:


> How do I know if I am doing this right or cooking them too long?
> Or is there a downside to having it on the heat press too long?
> 
> I will prep the shirt for a few seconds to get all the wrinkles out.
> ...


1. Follow the seller's instructions for application. If they say press for 15 seconds, don't press for 30.

2. Then do a wash and dryer test. no need to wait 24 hours. if everything looks good, then you're doing it right.


----------



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

Just one wash and one dry and if it still holds up it's ok? 
Would warm, hot or cold water be a better test?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gamblegarage said:


> Just one wash and one dry and if it still holds up it's ok?
> Would warm, hot or cold water be a better test?


Do the most harsh wash test you can' that's what your customers will likely do. Hottest most heavy duty wash, hottest most heavy duty dry. If it holds up to that it will hold up to anything.


----------

